# excited



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

im very excited with my youngest siamese litter, i had kinda lost my excitment with the mice reasontly after having problem after problem with all my animals reasontly. But its now back as it looks like there may be some blue point siamese! two are a lot lighter and there points are looking a smokey colour so far. Fingers crossed they are blue as i dont have any blue left. The litter has a blue point grand mother and a blue self grand mother so i knew the parents carryed it but i had compleatly forgotton about it.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

fingers crossed for you  . I had Blue Points a couple of years ago - stunning subtle colour.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds great! Can't wait to see pix.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

sounds lovely, excited to see pics as soon as poss!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, will get pics on thursday, as this litter is with my mice at work and its my day off tomorrow so i aint going anywhere near them lol


----------

